# Wing Chun school in GA



## williamcintron (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll be relocating to Augusta GA soon. Does anyone kows about a Wing Chun School in that area?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 23, 2006)

www.clfga.com 

That is the only Wing Chun school in Augusta.

Tell me if there is anything I can do to help you out.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 24, 2006)

And, of course you are welcome at the school that I attend, which is about three miles from downtown Augusta, GA.  It is a karate/jujitsu mix, but is a great school.

PM or email me for details about the class.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and good luck in your school search. Keep us posted.


----------



## ghettobudda25 (Jan 11, 2007)

To Armor of God,

What is the name of your school and what are your hours?


----------



## ghettobudda25 (Jan 11, 2007)

To Jade Tigress,

Were you able to visit the school? How did you like it? I'm new to Augusta


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 11, 2007)

I am pming you the info now.  I hope to see you soon!

AoG


----------

